# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Stigmatisering

## jaliene

Stigmatisering is een groot ondergesneeuwd maatschappelijk probleem. Zonder dat er weet van is hebben ontzettend veel mensen last van vooroordelen en discriminatie. De gevolgen van stigmatisering zijn veelal onbekend, waardoor er ook te weinig aandacht voor is.

Om meer inzicht te krijgen rondom het bekend maken en adverteren over stigmatisering ben ik op het moment bezig met een onderzoek. Hierbij onderzoek ik de effectiviteit van geprinte posters over stigmatisering en het gedrag van mensen.


Mijn vraag is of jullie me kunnen helpen bij dit onderzoek. Dit kan door online een enquête in te vullen. Hierbij kan je een keuze maken uit één van de twee vragenlijsten. Kies dus één van deze linken:

- http://questionnaire.netq-survey.com...a8-c4441a0f741
of
- http://questionnaire.netq-survey.com...0-21acb9279899

Alvast heel hartelijk dank en ik hou jullie op de hoogte van de gevonden resultaten.

----------

